#  Ernährung >   nehme nicht zu , egal was ich esse! >

## van es

Hallo! ich bin jetzt 37 jahre alt! und ich war als kind schon immer sehr schlank! vor 20 jahren sagte mein arzt schon ,das ich im alter zunehme, ich solle doch 1o jahre warten, das komme von ganz alleine! Nun ist aber seit der zeit nichts passiert! Durch mein gewicht das sich seit jahren hält. ( bin 187 groß und wiege ca 73 kilo) habe ich schon psychische probleme und mich macht es fertig, da ich rein gar nichts zunehme! 
 Natürlich ist das als mann nicht schön, da man ja stark oder zumindest optisch etwas darstellen möchte! nun war ich, weil es mich derart fertig machte im jahr 2001 in einer klinik in Bad Neustadt an der Saale..und das auch nur , weil ich nach unzähligen verschiedenen Ärzten die blut analysierten und auch meine schilddrüse durchcheckten nichts dabei heraus kam! Und deren Antwort immer hieß...es wäre alles im normalem bereich und man könne doch nichts machen! Auch nicht medikamentös! Als ich nun in dieser besagten klinik war, die psychosomatische störungen und unter anderem menschen mit essstörungen behandelt, und ich jeden tag 5-6000 kalorien zu mir nahm( unter anderem durch astronautenkost die ich freiwillig wollte ) kam dennoch nach drei wochen aufenthalt es nur zu einer Gewichtszunahme von genau 1,5 kilo! 
Was mich natürlich nur noch mehr frustrierte! man schickte mich mit der begründung nach hause, das ich doch im normalem rahmen sei! 
Nun habe ich von zöliakie gehört( hoffe ich schreibe das jetzt richtig) ..was hat es damit auf sich!?
 Wer könnte mir helfen aus eigener erfahrung? bei sport hätte ich angst noch mehr abzunehmen, denn ich nehme eher ab als zu! ich esse völlig normal..breche nicht und ich esse auch mit gesundem apettit! Ich achte auch immer darauf mehr zu essen als die anderen die mit mir am tisch sitzen! I
Ich esse unregelmässig und regelmässig..nachts über auch und mit vielen kleineren portionen über den tag verteilt! also ich habe alles schon durch..nun weiß ich mir einfach keinen rat mehr ..zudem esse habe ich mir auch schon torten oder kuchen geholt die ich reinschlinge, aber hilft nichts! Ich esse auch viel mit fett, also hähnchen oder auch beim brot immer viel Butter drauf und keine Margarine! Und ich esse Fleisch sehr gerne! Am liebsten jeden tag und umso mehr fett dran ist, desto besser schmeckt es mir! 
Ich will doch nur mal 10 kilo mehr..nur wie erreiche ich das!? ps: meine 2 etwas älteren brüder sind auch schlank! aber nicht so wie ich...ich habe auch gehört das manche gene über eine generation hinweggehen und man die gene des opa`s mitbekommen kann! nun ist der Vater meiner Mutter immer auch im sehr hohen alter sehr schlank gewesen und komme ihm vom aussehen her am nächsten! nur das bringt mich ja nicht weiter..liegt es an der psyche? ist das ne kopfsache? ich danke allen im vorraus, die mir helfen könnten...ich weiß das sich meine probleme lächerlich anhören oder manche das problem gerne hätten! aber für mich ist es ein sehr massives problem..danke euch schonmal...lieben gruß

----------


## schnatti16

hi 
also mein mann kann auch essen wie eine siebenköpfige raupe. Er nimmt nicht zu. er isst genauso unregelmässig wie du aber alles durcheinander angefangen vom mittag über schokolade und alles eben. Man hat bei ihm eine Gastro gemacht und festgestellt das er magengeschwüre hat. nun nimmt er kapseln und essen tut er immer noch wie vorher.

----------


## Natalie

Fersuche es mal mit Fettigen Sachen so wie Hänchen oder Pommes.

----------


## van es

hallo ! danke für deine antwort..nimmt er denn jetzt zu seit das festgestellt worden ist? lieben gruß

----------


## van es

hallo! habe ich auch schon alles versucht..ich esse auch brote mit viel butter usw! ega l ob ich chips oder alles was kalorien hat wie torte usw..aber nichts hilft! gruß

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hast du mal deine Schilddrüsenwerte kontrollieren lassen?

----------


## wheelchairpower

> Hast du mal deine Schilddrüsenwerte kontrollieren lassen?

 Ja...  

> und auch meine schilddrüse durchcheckten nichts dabei heraus kam

----------


## Patientenschubser

UPPS das hab ich wohl überlesen...

----------


## wheelchairpower

:-) Kann passieren, wenn jemand so einen Schreibstil präsentiert.

----------


## van es

grins! sorry fü den schreibstil..werde es etwas abändern! Nur ist mir immer mehr eingefallen was ich schreiben könnte und daher kam das! sorry nochmal! l gruß

----------


## katzograph

Hallo van es, 
was glaubst Du wohl, wie viele Übergewichtige es gibt, die sich Dein Problem sehnlichst wünschen: Essen bis man platzt, ohne zuzunehmen! So gesehen bist Du echt privilegiert.
Es gibt nun einmal Menschen, die nehmen schon zu, wenn sie an einer Torte nur vorbeigehen und andere können pro Tag drei Stück verputzen, ohne irgendwelche Wirkung zu zeigen. Das ist wohl auch Veranlagung. Wenn in der Familie traditionell viele Schlanke sind, muß man sich damit wohl abfinden, auch schlank zu sein. 
Nun ist zunehmen nicht ausschließlich an die Essensmengen gebunden, sondern auch das Verhalten spielt eine Rolle. Ein nervöser Typ bewegt sich viel mehr als andere und verbraucht allein für Fußwippen, Fingerschnippsen und auf den Stuhl wackeln etwa 400 -1000 Kalorien mehr pro Tag als die ruhigen Typen. Das sind pro Woche schon mal zwei Torten. Sport treiben oder auch nur Treppen steigen statt Lift benutzen und immer wie ein Windhund um die Ecken flitzen tun ein übriges. Aber meist sind die Dünnen auch nervös und bewegungssüchtig, da kann man kaum etwas gegen tun.
Sieh Deinen Zustand doch als positives Zeichen. 3/4 der Menschen in unserem Land beneiden Dich!! 
Ach, und noch ein Irrtum : Fettes Essen allein macht nicht unbedingt dick. 
Wenn Du also wirklich und unbedingt zunehmen willst (kopfschüttel), so solltest Du regelmäßig gehaltvolle Speisen zu Dir nehmen, wie z.B. gebundene Eintöpfe, legierte Suppen, sahnehaltige Saucen und ebensolche Nachspeisen, z.B. Bayrisch Creme, Schokoladen - Mousse und Karamel-Sahne Puddinge. Jeden Tag 1-2 Malzbiere und im übrigen immer das essen, was einem schmeckt. Das sind so die üblichen Tricks.
Haben bei mir seinerzeit auch nichts genützt (62 Kilo bei 182 cm Größe). Erst als ich mein Leben ruhiger gestaltete, habe gaaanz langsam zugenommen (bis auf 82 Kilo).
Nun habe ich auch noch mit dem Rauchen aufgehört und satte 14 Kilo zugenommen. Das war mir dann doch zuviel, habe inzwischen 8 wieder runter, habe einfach aufgehört mit Naschen( etwa 2Kg Süßigkeiten pro Tag).
Ich wünsch Dir, das Du auf die eine oder ander Art zufrieden wirst mit Deinem Gewicht. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Muschel

Hi Katzograph,  
2 Kg Süßigkeiten pro Tag?  :bigeyes_2_blue5:  
Bin fassungslos... 
LG, Andrea

----------


## katzograph

Hi Muschel, 
ja, ich hatte gar keine Zeit mehr zum Rauchen, ich habe nur noch gekaut und geschluckt. Waren wohl an die 4000 Kalorien jeden Tag. Muß dazu sagen, das ich eine angeborene Stoffwechselstörung habe und eh mehr essen muß, als der Durchschnitt, um nicht abzunehmen. Alle rund um mich herum sind neidisch, wenn ich im Restaurant locker eine größere Vorspeise, zwei Hauptgerichte und mindestens eine Nachspeise, vorzugsweise Panacotta, zu mir nehme. Aber im Falle einer Hungersnot wäre ich einer der ersten Toten. Meine Blutfettwerte sprengen jedesmal die Rekorde in der Praxis meiner Hausärztin, aber auch das ist unter anderem eine Folge der Stoffwechselstörung. Abgesehen davon fühle ich ich mopsfidel. 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wenn ich das lese nehme ich sofort 5 Kilo zu.... 
*seuftz* ich gehöre auch zu denen die vom ans Essen denken zu nehmen...
Das ist auch nicht schön....

----------


## Muschel

> Wenn ich das lese nehme ich sofort 5 Kilo zu.... 
> *seuftz* ich gehöre auch zu denen die vom ans Essen denken zu nehmen...
> Das ist auch nicht schön....

 Tröste Dich, ich auch.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Muschel, hallo Schubser, 
falls es Euch tröstet, es ist wesentlich gesünder, ein paar mehr Kilos auf den Rippen zu haben. Langzeituntersuchungen haben ergeben, dass ein paar Kilo zuviel ein längeres Leben bedeuten, als etwa Normalgewicht oder gar Untergewicht, ansonsten Gesundheit vorausgesetzt, und dann bis zu   F Ü N F  Jahren.
Auch bei schweren Erkrankungen sind die "Moppel" besser dran. Sie widerstehen den Krankheiten länger und haben mehr zuzusetzen. Also ein mehr als gerechter Ausgleich für etwas weniger Essensgenuß. 
Wünsche Euch ein langes Leben
katzograph

----------


## schnatti16

hi ... 
ja mein mann hat schon einen minibauch bekommen dadurch. lass dich einfach mal untersuchen auf magengeschwüre. Solche Magenspiegelung ist zwar unangenehm aber du bist auf der sicheren seite.

----------


## katzograph

Hallo Schnatti16, 
wen meinst Du mit" laß Dich mal auf Magengeschwüre untersuchen" ?? 
Gruß
katzograph

----------


## schnatti16

ich meinte van es und sein problem damit

----------


## van es

Hallo! Erstmal vielen dank an euch alle für die rege anteilnahme meines problems betreffend! besonders geht der dank an katzograph! Also ich denke , dass alle recht haben, und mir eure tips mal zu herzen nehme! Vielleicht liegt es wirklich daran, das ich so zappelig bin und ich sollte mal etwas "runter" kommen. Was das rauchen angeht sollte ich das auch mal lassen, was ich zwar schon probiert habe, aber komischerweiße reduzierte sich mein gewicht nur noch mehr! Was mich wundert..wie hast du jeden tag 2 kilo süßigkeiten zu dir nehmen können :Huh?: ? ich hatte eine zeit, in der ich jeden tag ein oder 2 tüten chips zusätzlich aß, was mir nur etwas gewicht einbrachte,aber wer will neben dem normalen essen jeden tag chips.zudem frag ich mich bei 2 kilo ob du noch "normal" gegessen hast! In diesem sinne versuche ich mal ruhiger zu werden und werde den tip was das essen angeht  mehr verfolgen und beherzigen! danke nochmal an alle! Für weitere beiträge bin ich natürlich sehr dankbar!!! ganz liebe grüße an euch alle...

----------


## katzograph

Hallo van es, 
ich hatte eigentlich immer das gefühl, dass ich "normal" gegessen habe. Wenn man allerdings die mengen betrachtet, werd ich wohl in der seltenen Gruppe Vielfraße ohne Gewichtsprobleme einzuordnen sein. Erts als ich mit Rauchen aufhörte hebe ich in einem tempo zugenommen, dass man auch beobachten konnte, etwa  fünf Kilo pro Woche, bis ich mich bei  plus 14 Kilo eingependelt habe. Mit dem Naschstop habe ich dann eben wieder 5 Kilo abgespeckt und nun geht es etwa 100 gr-weise abwärts.
Wenn Du beim Rauchstopp abnimmst ist das eigentlich eine untypische Wirkung. Bist Du sicher, dass Du keine Magenkrankheit hast? 
Gruß
Katzograph

----------


## Blaumeise

Mein BMI ist auch an der untersten Grenze des Normalen. In der Kur habe ich dann die Ernährungsberaterin gefragt, wie ich zunehmen kann. Sie meinte dann: "Drehen Sie die Ernährungspyramide einfach um!"Meine Blutwerte habe ich natürlich auch checken lassen.  
Dein BMI liegt bei 20.9, das ist eigentlich ganz ok, wenn auch im unteren Bereich des Normalen. Er ist aber besser als bei mir. Für das körperliche Wohlbefinden hat es mir geholfen, Sport zu machen und in Maßen Muskulatur aufzubauen. Das hat natürlich keine Wunder bewirkt und auch nicht meine Behandlung durch meine Neurologin ersetztz, aber es tat mir schon gut. Zöliakie ist eine Unverträglichkeit gegen das Klebereiweis, das in den meisten Getreidesorten ist. Das kann man aber durch eine enstprechende Untersuchung beim Internisten nachweisen bzw. ausschließen. Letzteres habe ich auch gemacht, weil ich mir meiner Sache nicht so sicher war. Ich wünsche dir alles Gute :-) LG

----------


## rebi

Hallo zusammen, hast du was rausgefunden? Bin weiblich, 22 jahre, bin 1,78m gross und mein bisheriges höchstgewicht in meinem Leben liegt bei 52 kg!!!!!!! Ich esse immer das Doppelte 3-fache so viel wie die anderen, ich esse sogar Nachts weil ich so vor Hungergefühl aufache. Vor 2 Monaten kam heraus dass ich eine laktose Intoleranz habe, ich esse absolut keine Milchprodukte mehr aber zugenommen hab ich nicht. Mir hat man als Kind auch erklährt, dass ich schon noch zunehmen werde mit dem Alter. Also verdammt nochmal was ist los, warum nimm ich nicht zu?!!!

----------


## anker

Fühlst du dich krank? Bist du nicht belastbar hast häufig Infekte?

----------

